# Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne eine SSD kaufen, jedoch habe ich ihm Handbuch eben gesehen, dass mein Mainboard insgesamt 8 Sata Anschlüsse a 3 Gb/s hat:

Aus dem Handbuch:

QUOTE
Chipsatz:
- 6 x SATA-Anschlüsse (SATA2_0~SATA2_5) mit 3Gb/s unterstützen bis zu 6 SATA-Geräte mit 3Gb/s
- Unterstützung für SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5 und RAID 10 j
GIGABYTE SATA2 chip:
- 1 x IDE-Anschluss mit der ATA-133/100/66/33-Unterstützung für bis zu 2 IDE-Geräte
- 2 x SATA-Anschlüsse mit 3Gb/s (GSATA2_6, GSATA2_7)
UNQUOTE

Die SSD würde aber vorallem profitieren, wenn mein Mainboard auch 6 Gb/s unterstützen würde, richtig? Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, inwiefern die SSD bei einem 3Gb/s Anschluss gegenüber einem 6Gb/s Anschluss nun längsemer ist??

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Cheers


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Hi,

Der Unterschied ist relativ minimal.

Die Seq Leserate bricht natürlich extrem ein. Aber das ist ehh ein Wert den man in die Ecke stellen kann , der Sagt seehr wenig aus.

Daher musste dir darum keine Sorgen machen , wenn du ne SSD hast wo steht : " Lesen 500Mb/s" und du nur den kleinen Anschluss hast.

Kannst also getrost ne SSD anschließen. Beim nächsten Aufrüsten wird dann sicherlich ne S-ATA 3 Port dabei sein und dann kannste den letzten Rest aus der SSD quetschen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## SESOFRED (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Sata 2 ist auch sehr schnell und würde deinen PC flügel verleihen.
Nur in Benchmarks hast Du dann nicht den längsten Balken.
Der unterschied zu sata 3 wirst Du selbst in direkten vergleich ohne Benschmark kaum spüren.
Von mir hast Du ein Goo für dein vorhaben ( SSD Sata2 )
Hier mal meine beiden SSDs am Sata 2


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Ok aber ne SSD im Raid 0 ist auch nicht das beste beispiel 
edit: hier meine beiden Daten. Man sieht das die sehr wichtige 4K Werte sich nicht extremst voneinander unterschieden
Links meine SSD am Gigabyte P55A-UD3 S-ATA 2 und rechts am Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3 S-ATA 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit 2: UND ! beim Rechten bild wurde gebencht ! . Bedeutet beim Rechten Bild ist der 4K wert ehh höher als im Realen leben.

Da siehst du also das der unterschied lediglich eine Hand voll MB groß ist , wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2012)

Heretic hat recht. Brauchst nicht zu befürchten, dass die SSD langsam wäre. Dein System profitiert am meisten von den geringen Zugriffszeiten der SSD's, nicht von der maximalen Übertragungsrate.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Du kannst auf jeden Fall eine ssd einbauen, und wirst mit einem neuen arbeitsgefühl belohnt. Die Geschwindigkeit ist schon Wahnsinn und der unterschied zu Sata 3 ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Kann mich da nur anschließen.


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Cool!! Dann werd ich mir den Lambo unter den Festplatten mal holen: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3

Obwohl bei der SSD Bezeichnung SATA-3 steht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er nur diese Version gibt und die sich auch an einen SATA-2 Anschluss anschliessen lässt, hmm 

Noch eine andere Frage...

Bevor ich die SSD anschliesse, werde ich wohl das Windows 7 von meiner HDD formatieren....Danach werde ich die SDD anschliessen, HDD trennen, Windows auf der SSD installieren, HDD wieder anschliessen und im Bios Boot Prio1 auf die SDD legen...Soweit so gut denke ich mal ... Die restlichen Programme/Games/Fotos was auch immer, kann ich ja ohne Bedenken auf der HDD lassen, es sollte beim lesen keine Probleme geben? Oder kann mann/würdet Ihr die Tools/Programme, welche man oft benützt einfach im Windows von der HDD auf die SSD rüberziehen (macht wohl Sinn...)?


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Jup es gibt nur eine version der SSD mit S-ATA 3. Es gibt lediglich noch eine Alternative Form nähmlich "Slim" die ist auch besser für Laptops usw geeignet , weil sie flacher gebaut ist. Sonst sind alle gleich.

Zu deinen Fragen:

Das mit dem Anschließen sollte so klappen. Je nachdem wie deine Jetztige System Situation aussieht. Muss man nicht zwingend die HDD formatieren usw.

Ich z.B hab die HDD mit Win komplett so gelassen. Für schlechte Zeiten.

Beim ersten mal anschließen würde ich aufjedenfall drauf achten , dass die HDD ab ist bevor du du die SSD ranmachst. So kann aufjedenfall nix falsches passieren.

Programme usw. Kann man soweit erstmal auf der HDD belassen. Sind die Programme jedoch mit Windows verankert , dann musst du leider das Prog neu installieren. Wobei der Zieloort wieder die HDD sein darf.

Bei 128GB empfehle ich aufjedenfall alle wichtigen Tools auf die SSD zu ziehen.
Jedes weitere Tool auf der SSD macht den Pc gefühlt schneller.

Je nach Platz und bedürfniss kannst du den rest des Speichers dann mit Spielen und größeren Progs oder anderne Datein fülllen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

OK - thanks!  Dann hoff ich mal, dass nicht allzuviele Tools/Programme mit dem "alten" Windwos auf der HDD verknüpft sind, sonst gibt sehr vieles,was ich dann neu installieren darf, uffff!!

Demfall hast Du Du auf der HDD gar nichts gelöscht,ausser natürlich die Daten, welche Du auf die SSD rüberverschoben hast ??. Habe nur oft gelesen, dass viele das Windows sowie fast die komplette HDD formatiert haben (wüsste aber auch nicht aus welchem Grund das nötig sein soll.....?!)


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Das schaffst du schon . Bedenke das die SSD beim Schreiben nun ordentlich schneller ist.

Daher geht Download und Installation in einem Bruchteil der Zeit vonstatten.

Und , weil ne SSD ja nicht wie ne HDD ist , sollte es auch kein Prob sein , wenn du bei etwas kleineren Progs 2-3 Installationen Parallel laufen zu lassen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir dann mal viel Spaß mit der SSD !


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

I WILL


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Ich nochmals...Ist es nicht so, dass die meisten Programms/Tools danach auf der HD nicht mehr starten bzw. laufen...
Und falls doch, dass ja dann automatisch die SSD mit den Directorys zugemüllt wird....? Macht es deshalb doch nicht mehr Sinn, gleich die ganze HD zu formattieren?


----------



## blackout24 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Ich würde die Gelegenheit einfach nutzen das System ner Frischzellen Kur zu unterziehen und alles neu aufzusetzen
und nur das was wirklich benötigt wird. Mit der Zeit schimmelt da schon genug Müll auf der Platte rum und irgendein 
klein Kram den man garnicht mehr braucht.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Wichtig wäre auf ahci zu stellen falls es noch auf IDE steht was aber zu Problemen mit der bestehenden Installation führt


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Jepjep! Die 5 Punkte unter "Anleitung SSD":


Trim Befehl nutzen (Windows 7)
Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren (Windows Vista/7)
Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren
Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren (Windows XP nur Prefetch)
Readyboost/Readydrive deaktiveren (Windows Vista/7)
Müssten zwingend ausgeführt werden?


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Naja zwingend ist immer so eine sache aber diese sachen zu befolgen ist in vielen fällen mitunter das beste was man einer SSD antun kann


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

Jep habe vorhin nur in einem Thread gelesen,dass die heutigen SSD mittlerweile alle so casual freundlich sind und Windows 7 sowieso mehr oder weniger alles automatisch anpasst bzw. soweit regelt, dass diese Einstellungen gar nicht mehr notwendig seien....Daher die Frage


----------



## thom_cat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*

das sind alles _kann_ optionen, meine ssds laufen wunderbar ohne diese einstellungen vorgenommen zu haben.

die defragmentierung wird von win7 so oder so ausgesetzt.


----------



## mosare (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein SSD auf einem MB mit nur 3Gb/s Anschlüssen*


----------

